# 4.2 A6 air ride



## rafiky87 (Sep 24, 2009)

so i been thinking about baggin my a6! does anyone have any recommendations as far as wat brand to go with or anything?


----------



## 2slowT (Oct 30, 2008)

You dont have many options. Its Air Lift and Bagyard. If you want inexpensive rears universal.


----------



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5545287-c5-s6-teaser...

The guys ate the fit garage are hooking me up. Xl fronts and universal rears with custom mounts...


----------



## rafiky87 (Sep 24, 2009)

whats the price range i guess? im guessing if its custom its gonna be more?


----------



## rafiky87 (Sep 24, 2009)

shadowdglx said:


> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5545287-c5-s6-teaser...
> 
> The guys ate the fit garage are hooking me up. Xl fronts and universal rears with custom mounts...


that looks sick man!!! :thumbup:


----------



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)

rafiky87 said:


> whats the price range i guess? im guessing if its custom its gonna be more?


It's cheaper to do airlift custom than bagyard bolt in. 
Call the guys at the fit garage. 
They are sending plates to rotiform guys for an allroad as we speak. 

Call Sean at 541-241-7834. He can assemble the custom side for you and send you a bolt in kit.


----------



## rafiky87 (Sep 24, 2009)

will do thanks! =)


----------



## mikey k (Jun 24, 2009)

bagyard is the only way to go for c5.... i have them on my S6 and you won't encounter problems with the rears. i wouldn't suggest going the cheap route if you're going to do it :beer:


----------



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)

I'm pretty happy with the airlift uni's in the rear of my s6. built a plate and welded on factory lower mount. Goes low and is 15 way dampening adjustment.


----------



## rafiky87 (Sep 24, 2009)

where can i check out some bagyard products? bc i think their website is under construction!


----------



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)

bagyard doesnt have a us website yet as far as i know. you'll have to look at Bagriders or ORT. 

here is a pic of the custom Air Lift rear the guys at The Fit Garage put together for me. 

[IMG]http://img29.imageshack.us/img29/4593/40742422354722106161210.jpg[/IMG] 

simple top plate and welded on lower mount... 

I am not a cheap skate or anything, doing e-level, vu4, hardlines, 3 pc forged wheels..etc.. but the bagyard rears are 1700 bucks alone...great product im sure, but thats a ton of coin.


----------



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)

another.... 

[IMG]http://img39.imageshack.us/img39/3264/40818722293508445615910.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5545287-c5-s6-teaser...&p=75527601&posted=1#post75527601 

the guys just put up more pics on my thread showing comparisons on the airlift and stock.


----------



## rafiky87 (Sep 24, 2009)

that looks really good! ^^^^^ 

What is a good management system?


----------



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)

rafiky87 said:


> that looks really good! ^^^^^
> 
> What is a good management system?


 E-level is the most sophisticated system on the market and the hardest to install. Sensors at every corner and wires to run...but height leveling is more accurate than pressure based. 

Autopilot V2 looks pretty nice and they say its real accurate.. no experience though. 

Manual valves/switchspeed are very reliable but you'll never have the same height at all four corners...you really can't align the car. 

The cool thing about height based is if its just you, or you and a friend, or you and 10 dead hookers in the trunk/hatch the height will be the same. Pressure based will change with temp and load, not a ton but it will change... 

besides... 
[IMG]http://img9.imageshack.us/img9/8669/touchpad20lit.jpg[/IMG] 
pure sex...


----------



## rafiky87 (Sep 24, 2009)

shadowdglx said:


> The cool thing about height based is if its just you, or you and a friend, or you and 10 dead hookers in the trunk/hatch the height will be the same.


 LMAO!!! i've heard good things bout the V2 as well


----------



## mikey k (Jun 24, 2009)

i'm not calling you a cheapskate... bagyard is very expensive for these cars. rears are more that $1700 retail. it's cool sean figured a way to run the B5 air lift kit and that's what you're running. i know this, my road dog brian at rotiform has them on his all road. 

i know sean, he's a good dude. i'm not calling what you guys did out or anything, i'm just saying it would be nice for sean to be able to get you guys bagyard ****. it's engineered for this chassis for a reason... sway bar and axle clearance to name a few. 

when it comes to running a c5 s6 on the ground i've been around the block with it and it's cool you guys found another way. i'm just saying for your typical audi dude, who are barely accepting air ride into their repertoire as it is, this won't fly with them. 

as for airlift i don't have anything against it by any means. it's good ****. but in my opinion bagyard has the best design for C5 chassis. not that C5 dudes are knocking down the doors to buy air ride but since i did mine about a year and half ago there's been more to follow. 

anyway, you got a cool set up though and it's cool to see you made some other **** work :beer:


----------



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)

mikey k said:


> i'm not calling you a cheapskate... bagyard is very expensive for these cars. rears are more that $1700 retail. it's cool sean figured a way to run the B5 air lift kit and that's what you're running. i know this, my road dog brian at rotiform has them on his all road.
> 
> i know sean, he's a good dude. i'm not calling what you guys did out or anything, i'm just saying it would be nice for sean to be able to get you guys bagyard ****. it's engineered for this chassis for a reason... sway bar and axle clearance to name a few.
> 
> ...


 
for sure man...not taking it that way at all. if people didn't go down different paths the car scene would be pretty drab. 

to be honest your s6 is why i put mine on air...i was a call away to order bagyard and sean came to me and we wanted to try something different. 

did Brian do the uni rears with plates from sean? i know he had some extra cut out for someone at Rotiform.


----------



## 2slowT (Oct 30, 2008)

I am very happy with my BY rears.. not so happy with the fronts. Going to try Airlift fronts this year. 

The BY's look beefy compared to the custom ones above. Interested to see how those hold up.


----------

